
Black Missouri drivers 91% more likely to be stopped - ga-vu
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/black-missouri-drivers-91-more-likely-to-be-stopped-state-attorney-general-finds
======
spaceprison
Being from the Saint Louis area these numbers are just confirmation of a trend
that most folks see play out daily.

There's a weird municipal dynamic that I think contributes to this. STL city
and county are broken into tons of small municipalities each with their own
police force, many of these towns derive a decent portion of their operating
budget through ticket writing. This coupled with a fairly segregated metro
area all but guarantees that if you look even remotely "out of place" you're
getting pulled over and, as they say, you're "getting paper".

It's a real shame too, it was a decent place to live, there's great free
museums, decent music scene, cost of living is low etc.

But the only national stats the place has going for it is "highest per capita
murder rate" and now a multiyear trend of an absurdly high likelihood of
getting stopped if your a PoC.

